# party/Club Options



## sac (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys..i am planning to throw a birthday party for my friend after ramdan..i am thinking of doing it in a club since it is going to be a on a thursday..there will be around 30 of us..I am totally confused now

1) Can someone suggest a good night club( not very familiar with d clubbin scene)

2) Will i be able to get a VIP area? What will the package be like( dumb question i know but i honestly don't hv a clue abt these things)

3) Most importantly, how much will it cost(approx)

Thanks!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Answers below in blue. Have fun! 



sac said:


> Hey guys..i am planning to throw a birthday party for my friend after ramdan..i am thinking of doing it in a club since it is going to be a on a thursday..there will be around 30 of us..I am totally confused now
> 
> 1) Can someone suggest a good night club( not very familiar with d clubbin scene) - Try Chi at the Lodge. They have 4 different dance areas playing different kinds of music, so you can move around all night long if you get bored of one place.
> Chi the Lodge Dubai Nightclub
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. I like Chi as well and as Pamela has pointed out, they cater to a wide range of taste in music. The other thing to bear in mind is how far you want to travel from your home and what kind of music do you like? I'm quite fussy and unless it's a good club, I wouldn't necessarily be in any hurry to dump my sofa for the night!

2. Most places offer VIP table. The price ranges from place to place but in this country, if you have the money to spend, then you can get what you want.

3. Again, it varies but most places will impose a minimum spend per head. If you state how much you are willing to spend, the type of music you like, then I'm sure other people will come up with other suggestions. 

If you buy Time Out or go on their website, they normally have reviews of different places and also publish information on the different gigs over the weekend, which would give you a better idea of what is available and help you to choose a place that is to your liking and within your budget.

Alternatively, does your friend like clubbing? Where does he normally hang out? If he is already a serious clubber, it may be better to stick to his fave club - that way, you can't go wrong and you'll know for sure that he'll have a good time.

Enjoy!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Last year when we had a VIP table booked at Chi, I think the minimum spend was 3000 aed for ten people. That should give you an indication of minimum spend around Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sanctuary at the Atlantis is Dhs 1200/- for a table and that amount is taken off your bill, so you're eventually just paying for your drinks. But not sure if there's a different price for different nights, so best to call the club and check.


----------



## sac (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you soo much...you guys are awesome


I will chk with chi & sanctuary!!! 
So except me all of them love clubbin & we like hip hop & Rnb..but d prb is there will be around 15-20 guys(all his frnds) who are hardcore boozers..they can just go on n on as if they r drinkin plain water...so i guess tat will burn a hole in ma pocket!!!! n none of us girls drink :lol:

But i think i will have to cancel d whole clubbing thing coz ma whole budget is 7000dhs max not a penny more!!!

Plan B :

Since his b'day is on a weekday..may be i'll do like a dinner thing..but i don't want it to be too formal..ny suggestions

oh i am planning to hire a photographer, n may be do a video montage,n a cake with Manchester united design..o his fav team..i wish i cud do a ManU theme party..but that wud be too kiddish:focus:

So ny suggestions for a place which is not too formal..we r not picky abt d menu..we just want it to be yummy..lol


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

sac said:


> Thank you soo much...you guys are awesome
> 
> 
> I will chk with chi & sanctuary!!!
> ...


McDonalds ? It's cheap .

If you're catering to heavy drinkers, your party will be memorable for the hole burnt in your pocket as you suspect. 20 big drinkers in a Dubai nightclub will easily tear through 7k, especially if they know they're not paying.

What about somewhere like Spice Island? I think they do food+drink for less than 200 dhs per head (cheaper for non-drinkers), and cater to reasonably large groups. No, or boring, music though but then the clubbers can party on afterwards and pay for themselves. Timeout has a good listing of food+drink deals in Dubai.


----------



## sac (Dec 14, 2009)

bonk said:


> McDonalds ? It's cheap .
> 
> If you're catering to heavy drinkers, your party will be memorable for the hole burnt in your pocket as you suspect. 20 big drinkers in a Dubai nightclub will easily tear through 7k, especially if they know they're not paying.
> 
> What about somewhere like Spice Island? I think they do food+drink for less than 200 dhs per head (cheaper for non-drinkers), and cater to reasonably large groups. No, or boring, music though but then the clubbers can party on afterwards and pay for themselves. Timeout has a good listing of food+drink deals in Dubai.


Thanks..but no McD for us..lol

Since i am thinkin of doin it on a weekday..i am assuming tat most em won't drink or may be i will completely cut off alchol from moi party:tongue1:..watelse can i do with 30 ppl n 7k  nyways will chk Spice island!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, just to clear out any doubts. Is it safe to assume that this guy is either your boyfriend or a potential boyfriend? I would absolutely love for a friend to throw me a Dhs 7,000 birthday party just like that! 

What day exactly is the birthday and when exactly are you planning on celebrating it? A Man Utd theme party is not kiddish at all, but my advice is that if you throw a theme party, it's best to go all out with decorations, costumes, etc so everyone gets into the feel of it. There's no point in ordering a Man U theme cake only and just leaving it at that. 

Do you have a party venue? If yes, then The Party Centre is the perfect place for all your supplies and you could throw a great themed party. Alternatively, you could all go to a pub to watch a Man U game and you can just foot the bill. Man U plays Everton on 11th Sept (EPL) and Glasgow Rangers on the 14th (Champions league)

And just a friendly word of advice, before someone else comes along and says this...text speak is not very well appreciated here, so would highly recommend you use full words and sentences. 

Hope the above helps. Good luck with the party!


----------



## sac (Dec 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So, just to clear out any doubts. Is it safe to assume that this guy is either your boyfriend or a potential boyfriend? I would absolutely love for a friend to throw me a Dhs 7,000 birthday party just like that!
> 
> What day exactly is the birthday and when exactly are you planning on celebrating it? A Man Utd theme party is not kiddish at all, but my advice is that if you throw a theme party, it's best to go all out with decorations, costumes, etc so everyone gets into the feel of it. There's no point in ordering a Man U theme cake only and just leaving it at that.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pamela..you are truly very helpful..i am sorry about use of words..honestly didn't have a clue about this one.

Yes i went to party centre..love the place but want some ManU specific stuff and yes it is for my boyfriend 

So far i have a photographer, cake & few decorations. 

But i still have to decide the most important thing the"VENUE"

Do you have any suggestions for costumes..i know for sure that the original ManU t-shirts are expensive, plus there are some ManU haters in our group..but i guess i will ignore them..lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sac said:


> Thank you Pamela..you are truly very helpful..i am sorry about use of words..honestly didn't have a clue about this one.
> 
> Yes i went to party centre..love the place but want some ManU specific stuff and yes it is for my boyfriend
> 
> ...


The best thing in my opinion would be to throw a "Football Lovers" theme party instead of a Man U theme party. You have more options when it comes to decoration, etc. Guests will need to dress in their favourite team jerseys so that way everyone's happy  The cake can be Man United since it's the Birthday Boy's team!
PM me these details and I'll throw in a couple more suggestions:
Date:
Number of people:
Budget: Dhs 7,000 (are you willing to spend more? If yes, how much more?)
Location preference: Which area of Dubai suits you best?


----------



## sac (Dec 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> The best thing in my opinion would be to throw a "Football Lovers" theme party instead of a Man U theme party. You have more options when it comes to decoration, etc. Guests will need to dress in their favourite team jerseys so that way everyone's happy  The cake can be Man United since it's the Birthday Boy's team!
> PM me these details and I'll throw in a couple more suggestions:
> Date:
> Number of people:
> ...


hey pamela did you get my PM?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sac said:


> hey pamela did you get my PM?


Yes I did and will reply to you asap.


----------



## sac (Dec 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes I did and will reply to you asap.


haha i was wondering if the message was delivered because i couldn't find it in my sent items!!! Will be waiting for your reply..thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chi is rubbish


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Chi is rubbish


Only if you don't dance


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I refer the honourable lady to my previous post.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I refer the honourable lady to my previous post.



My son found a picture of Modhesh in a news paper some time ago and asked me who he was and I replied, "Mr. Rossi!"


----------

